# The Solution



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

Phoenix trades: SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 40.7 minutes) 
Phoenix receives: PF Ben Wallace (9.5 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
PG Chauncey Billups (16.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +7.4 ppg, +6.6 rpg, and +4.7 apg. 

Detroit trades: PF Ben Wallace (9.5 ppg, 12.4 rpg, 1.7 apg in 37.6 minutes) 
PG Chauncey Billups (16.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 5.7 apg in 35.4 minutes) 
Detroit receives: SF Shawn Marion (19.0 ppg, 9.3 rpg, 2.7 apg in 79 games) 
Change in team outlook: -7.4 ppg, -6.6 rpg, and -4.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED





Everybody thinks all the suns need is a hard working good defender at the center position. So why not get the hardest worker and the best defender center in the league?? We should get Big Ben! While we are at it. Lets just take the Finals MVP and use him as a back up behind Nash and Barbosa. Just to get the salaries to match. 

What du you guys think? It doesn't fell like anybody is getting robbed anyways.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Then we can trade the fabled "rights to Milos Vujanic" for a 1992 MJ clone they've been working on at GeneTechs labs to create a temporary nation-wide state of disarray while we use our new sup3r ray gun of teh r0xxor to phase Howard Eisley and his contract out of existence..


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

Lets trade the Gorilla for Shaq !


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

what a great trade, detroit should do it :yes:


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I guess it's amateur night on the boards:laugh:


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

Good thinking... Props on that one but no way Detroit will change there lineup after raping the best team in the championship with there Elite 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Super Duper idea kid. :whofarted


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

That trade is simply unrealistic, i mean why would detriot change there core guys after winning a title??/


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

your thinking way ahead of ure self ben wallace and chauncy is a little to much there both all star calibure players and ure only offering 1


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

It's interesting to see that some people actually think I was serious when starting this thread...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farbror</b>!
> It's interesting to see that some people actually think I was serious when starting this thread...


It is hard to imagine any scenerio where the Pistons would buy into your trade, even with the Chicago pick and Vujanic thrown in. Wallace is the only center in the NBA who can make a team better without scoring. Billips is a key piece of their offense and Prince is a better than adequate SF.

Good trade proposals involve both teams meeting perceived needs. Unless I'm missing something, this one doesn't meet the Piston's needs.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> Then we can trade the fabled "rights to Milos Vujanic" for a 1992 MJ clone they've been working on at GeneTechs labs to create a temporary nation-wide state of disarray while we use our new sup3r ray gun of teh r0xxor to phase Howard Eisley and his contract out of existence..





> Lets trade the Gorilla for Shaq !





> I guess it's amateur night on the boards





> Super Duper idea kid.


Never laughed so hard in thsi board ever... It's great to see that people actually THINK before plannig trades... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

this thread was pretty much make up a snappy response. but if your were serious thats ridiculous dumb, im sorry but pure garbage. Like ben wallace is terrible he dont even averaged 10 ppg.


----------



## farbror (Jul 31, 2003)

It doesn't seem like people have any sense of humor. At least not my sense of humor. How can anybody think I'm serious? Look at the trade for crying out loud. It would be like trading Shaq for Dikembe Mutombo.


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

well, all i know is before this trade i don't think the pistons would be able to win a title... how do they expect to win? by playing team defense??
this is a bad trade for phoenix.. they definitely are headed straight to the top with amare ( right, bigamare?). big ben would just clog up the lane. phoenix should do the trade and then trade ben wallace to the clippers for a second round pick.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

if i were the pistons i would do the trade but under 1 condition:

the suns have to throw in Amare and JJ, then maybe just MAYBE we pistons will consider the trade.


----------

